# MW3 Map Pack



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

In two minds if I can be bothered to buy the new map packs. Anyone got them?


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

I have all the downloads so far and i only play the new maps i think that they are great, well worth it. YouTube them and see what you think.:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

only good one is overwatch,the rest of the maps are all samey and its till a pretty poor game of COD.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I like the new maps better than the old ones now


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

I have an Elite Subscription so have all of the maps Including the 2 released yesterday morning for elite subscribers. The maps are worth the money as they are far better than the original maps which to be fair are fairly poor when compared to MW 1&2.

I don't know how much they are charging for these packs but I'm glad I got my Hardened edition as I got a free Elite Subscription and I believe I'll be making a saving in the long run with the amount of DLC that's promised for this game.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just can't wait until they are merged with the standard play lists, annoying has hell that I have play game modes I don't like grrrr


----------

